# Harbor Freight Dovetail Jig



## Danny B (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Everone,
Does anyone have any experience with the HF dovetail jig.I currently do not have or have used one Would this jig be ok for a starter or am I wasting money?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Danny. I have not used the HF jig . I have read some post that were made here, and other forums, I think that from what others say, The jig may be out of plastic, and not aluminum. The fingers may flex and therefor make it less useful. It does look like a lot of other manufactures line, and I guess that some pieces may fit from other jigs. One point to remember is that if You order it ,and for what ever reason You don't like it. You can get Your money back. I felt that I could respond from what others have said, And I hope it gives You a bit of information to put with the others You should get.


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Dan, Yes I bought one years ago and I do not know if it is the same one that you are going to buy. The one I purchased is aluminum and seems to be useful however; it took me awhile to set it up and practice until I knew how to use ( I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed) To start with I would get one that is simple and easy to use and then invest in a more advance one. Dovetails are not my favorite subject and I usually stay with box joints. Good Luck zarpman, Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one. To set it up, make sure the stock is centered between the fixture tines, and the other piece centered ON the tines to get the proper offset.
Here's a good manual.
You can get extra finger boards from Woodstock, I believe. Same jig as HF.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Grizzly also has the exact same DT jig under a different name of course and also carries several templates for the jig, at a very reasonable price too. I had a HF jig, but took it back to buy a PC 4216 jig that is much more versatile.


----------



## Danny B (Jan 13, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for your comment on the HF dovetail jig.After much thought I bought the Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig for $127.00 including shipping from the online Porter Cable Outlet store.


----------



## jasonj (Dec 17, 2011)

*hf dovetail jig*



Danny B said:


> Hello Everone,
> Does anyone have any experience with the HF dovetail jig.I currently do not have or have used one Would this jig be ok for a starter or am I wasting money?
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan,

I bought a hf dovetail jig a few years ago. I don't think I would recomend it. There are too many limitations and the manuel is not much help. It is very frustrating to use. I did buy the sears craftment professional jig which is more expensive but far better quality and cuts figer joints, 1/2 and 1/4 dovetails and has up to 16" capacity. Some hf products are great but not their dovetail jig

Jason


----------

